# melted lamp holders



## B4M (24 Sep 2008)

Hi all, 

Has anyone else had problems with power compact T5 holders over heating and melting? These are photos of my Interpet Power Compact T5 holders after 3 months. 







[/url]

[/img]





[/url]

[/img]

B4M


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Sep 2008)

Hi,
    I have two different designs of PC, one of which is the Interpet type and I've not had this problem. It could be a material defect. I'd contact the vendor if this happened only after 3 months.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2008)

Similar thing happened to my Arcadia T5 ballast, I did buy replacement holders and tried fitting them but the unit never worked again, since it was out of warranty I did nothing about it, still got it somewhere.
If its that new then complain where you purchased it.


----------



## B4M (24 Sep 2008)

Yeah I'm sending back requesting refund. I've given up on tubes and gone for metal halide. 
I'll try again to add the photo.






Thanks,

B4M


----------



## JamesC (24 Sep 2008)

Early Interpet PC connectors suffered badly from this and they would replace them FOC if you had the receipt for them. Thought  they had fixed the problem though.

James


----------



## B4M (26 Sep 2008)

Interesting response from Interpet customer care:

_As a leading manufacturer in the aquatic industry, we take very seriously our responsibility to provide high quality products, which are suitable for their intended purpose.  We would advise that due to recent changes in EU regulations, the end caps in such systems now have to be waterproof and as the caps on our T5 systems are not, we are no longer able to supply these products.  We are therefore unable to offer you a replacement starter unit.  

We do appreciate that this will be disappointing to you and therefore in order to resolve this matter, we can either arrange for replacement T8 bulbs and starter unit to be despatched to you, or arrange for a refund to be issued which will then enable you to purchase alternative lights._

A welcome one as well as I wanted a refund not replacement. 

B4M


----------

